# Philips Tivo Series 1



## GAMMA2112 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Philips Series 1 that has lifetime membership. About two years ago - I removed the stock drive & installed 2 new drives for added capacity. The 2 new drives were accepted & I was able to perform "set up" & "programming." The only problem I discovered was that the TIVO had absolutely no volume. I cranked up the TV & I even went into Tivo menu to adjust the volume setting on loud - no such luck. Soon, I put the Tivo away until nearly two years later.
So, I pulled the Tivo out recently & did the set up / programming using antenna as source. Lifetime membership appeared, but still no volume. I went into set up / source cable, but when I get programming for cable - the Tivi automatically restarts. I did the antenna source over & all works fine, minus the volume. I tried the cable programming deal Z& it restarts again. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do? Thanks!!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Try connecting it with RF instead of RCA.


----------



## GAMMA2112 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ciper - thanks! I tried that & there is minimal audio. I do have to crank up the TV volume. I wonder if the audio comes from the RF input/output box. If this is replaced, do you think the audiomay work again?


----------

